# .300 choose?



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

If you could choose one of the following .300's which would it be and why?
300 Win
300 WSM
300 RUM
300 RSUM
A family member is looking at buying one of the above because he wants to experiment with a bigger gun, higher velocity's, knockdown power etc. I've already tossed around a .338 and a .325WSM, but he's pretty sold on one of the above. I have my opinions, but I'd like to hear yours as to why they are good or bad.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

In MY opinion, there are a lot of variables that go into that kind of a decision. How big is the shooter? Is he a reloader? Partial to any particular make or model of rifle? 

For ballistics and knockdown power, they are all pretty close to each other. Very little difference between any of them. From a reloading point of view, the order you have them listed is probably the order of price for brass and availability. Primers and bullets would be the same for any of them. Powder costs would be slightly cheaper for the WSM and the RSAUM.

The shorter cartridges WSM and RSAUM don't require the long action rifles that the other two do, so you potentially have more model options for them (although the RSAUM is probably VERY limited in options). Also, the shorter action rifles generally weigh a little less than the long action rifles.

I think the bottom line is it would be hard to go wrong with any of them. All are very capable of taking anything in the continental US (and probably even the entire continent) The WSM is probably the most efficient of the bunch but the .300WinMag is probably the most readily available in the smaller towns.

My personal choice would be a short action WSM. But that is MY choice. Your choice may be different.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Stick_man nailed it.

I went the same round 2 years ago. I decided that I wanted a magnum (something different then what I had). After all was said and done I picked the 300 win. I stayed with the 30 cal. bullets because I already had them. That is what pushed me into the 300 series. After looking at exactly the 4 you have listed, I through out the RUM and RSUM. I figured that if I was going to do those that I would then jump to the 338. That left the "win" and "WSM". I went with the "win" mostly because of the availability of brass and being able to pick up rounds at any small town (just in case). I already shoot long actions, so for me this did not enter into the picture. 

The only thing I would change if I had it to do over would be the make and model of the rifle. I have had a tough time dialing in the accuracy. My original plan was to put a muzzle break on, but I found out that the newer recoil pads are wonderful and I'm glad that I did not put a muzzle break on.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

WSM


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

WSM


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I had the same exact dillema 6 months ago and decided to spend my tax return on a 300 win for the availability of ammo and the long history of the cartridge and I love the rifle and it doesn't have as much kick as I expected and shoots great. Two months later at the ISE show I won a Browning x bolt in 300 wsm and man what a gun and what a caliber. The rifle is short and very light and with the awesome recoil pad they put on it it shoots great. For a long shooting rifle that you can carry all day long I don't think you can't beat the wsm, my opinion.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I picked the .300 WSM in a kimber, it is a nice setup...IF i had to do it again, look at the price of ammo. I would probably go back to the good old 30-06. you know the military snipers still use the .308 for their caliber, as another opition to look at.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

WSM


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Why not add a little more to the confusion and look for a 300 H&H, 300 Weatherby, or 308 Norma as well? There's not a lick of difference between any of them.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The .300 WSM has some slight edges over the rest.

It fits in a short action so the rifle can be slightly shorter (with similar barrel lengths), lighter, and the action is stiffer which aids accuracy a tich.

Speaking of accuracy, Nosler now uses the 300 WSM for all their .30 caliber bullet accuracy testing. Others in the know also concede that its short/fat case aids accuracy, just like the .308 Win case does.

It seems to be quite efficient in velocity per grains of powder burned for a 30 Magnum. The huge-cased Ultras (RUM) and Weatherbys are extremely inefficient in that that burn a considerable amount of powder, like around 25% more, for only a small gain in fps - percentage-wise, less than 10% or so. So the WSM is about as easy on barrels as a 30 Mag can be.

It is slightly larger than rival short mags like the 300 RSAUM and much more popular - ensuring a good supply of ammo and brass in the future. Along this line it has more guns chambered for it as well.

Although not a big deal to many - as a reloader I like the headspace-on-the-shoulder non-belted case of the 300 WSM over a belted case like the 300 Win Mag. This also keeps manufacturers from cutting large and sloppy chambers like they sometimes do with belted cartridges (because they know that it will headspace on the belt and not the shoulder.)

It also seems to be quite manageable in recoil - unusually so for a 30 Mag owners tell me - and certainly doesn't need a obnoxious blow-your-ears-out muzzle brake, like the big 300 RUM usually sports, to tame recoil.

If you are a reloader - the short/fat case design works with reduced loads much better than the longer, skinnier mags, even of the same general capacity (like the 300 Win Mag). The Speer manual has more info on this trait.

It is efficient, accurate, popular, that gets the most of of a compact package in 30 Mag. While some are faster, that speed comes at a price of recoil, weight, length, barrel life etc. It is certainly plenty fast to get the job done even on big game at long range. If you already have a good .30 Mag that you are happy with, you probably should just keep it, but if you are buying a NEW 30 Magnum IMO the 300 WSM is the way to fly.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the imput. I actually already own a 300 WSM and the reason I chose it over the others was because of most of the reasons you all cited. I can carry more shells in my pocket, less recoil, and I don't waste as much powder. ( I do reload...180 grain TSX, best bullet in the world IMO). My brother already owns the ole' reliable 30-06 but like I said he's looking for something a little bigger and something carrying a little more velocity and energy for longer distances...I'm glad to see you guys all agree for the most part the 300 WSM is the "better" choice, and my bias is backed up a little.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> Why not add a little more to the confusion and look for a 300 H&H, 300 Weatherby, or 308 Norma as well? There's not a lick of difference between any of them.


I read in Field and Stream's most recent issue that the 300 Wby has a pretty short barrel life compared to other .308 chamberings. 
Does anyone still make a 300 H&H anymore? Not a very common caliber, therefore I like it!
Same with the .308 Norma?

I am also wondering about the .300 RCM. I never hear a peep about that one. Maybe Frisco can weigh in on that topic...

I gotta say I would go with the 300 Win Mag for the same reason. Availability of ammo is a big concern when in a small town (Although if you really needed to, I bet you could find some one in town that would sell you some hand loads).

PS: gwailow, get a 30-378 WBY! That should give you some serious bang for your buck! (about $120 a box for factory loaded ammo!) But you'd get about 3500 FPS out of a 165 gr bullet!


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

300 RCM? It seems to be the answer to the question nobody was asking or cared about...

The 300 RCM from Ruger and Hornady employs Hornady's special proprietary powders that produce higher velocities in a shorter 20" barrel, which is the selling point Ruger is working from.

Downside along with availability is muzzle blast in 20" barrels and the fact that handloaders will not be able to duplicate factory velocities.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

.300 Whisper ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

What did you say?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

a late 300 WSM


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I speak from a reloader's view and I agree with FriscoPete on the head space issue. Out of my 30s and the 338s that I reload for, all the belted cases have shorter case lives. That's important to me because I load alot of rifle shells, (nearly 4000 so far this year). But most hunters/shooters only put 20-plus bullets down the tube each year so powder consumption, barrel wear and case-life isn't THAT important. 
Out of the four choices, balisticly, the 300 RUM is the winner hands-down. It outpreforms my 300WBY as well as the other three and is cheaper to reload for. But it comes at the price of barely managable recoil or getting a muzzle break and I stay away from muzzlebreaks if I can. I just hate the noise and they're real hard on scopes. (The muzzlebreak on the .408 CheyTac we were shooting during sniper training this weekend was definetely a wecome accessory.)
The 300 WinMag is a great choice with available ammo over the counter almost anywhere. Low recoil and fairly mild report. Easy to handload for, except for the belt, and fairly good balistics.
The 300WSM is a ballistic twin to the 300WinMag but with less powder. You don't save much powder so I wouldn't even consider it an issue. Being less harsh on your barrel isn't worthy of considering to most shooters either. Even with the occasional feeding problem in some actions I'd still pick the 300WSM over the rest. 
It's hard to tell the difference between any of them at most shooter's range of 300 yards or less anyway. Get a 300WSM.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know why any one makes such an issue about the belted case. I just neck size my 300 Win. and now it headspaces off of the shoulder just like the latest beltless wonder case.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Your right Loke, reloading the belted case isn't a great deal different than the rimmed, rebated or the other beltless cases. I neck size my fire-formed cases like you do. I like to know the bolt is is pressing the shoulder slightly against the chamber.
Like I said before, any of them would be a good choice. Not many shooters could tell the difference.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

300 WSM

I don't have one, and I want to try it out. Good enough reason for me.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Just an update in case anyone was wondering. Little brother threw down on a Browning X-bolt, stainless steel in 300 WSM today. He figured it would be fitting to buy an "X-bolt" gun to shoot an "X bullet"!

Oh and by the way, if anyone is looking for primers and powders, Gunnies had some in today. I know they aren't the most pleasant to deal with, but they did have; Reloader 15, Vargat, and Hybrid along with large rifle and magnum rifle primers.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice. I've heard good things about the X-Bolt, I've fondled a few and they feel very nice. I have an A-Bolt and like it alot. Browning makes nice firearms.

Now a scope?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Nice. I've heard good things about the X-Bolt, I've fondled a few and they feel very nice. I have an A-Bolt and like it alot. Browning makes nice firearms.
> 
> Now a scope?


Oh yeah, it's way nice. He's actually planning on using it during our hunts in Wyoming this year so he threw down a scope at the same time. Leupold VXIII- 4.5-14 Long range with the B/C reticle. I guess being single has a few "perks"-- he doesn't have to figure out how to explain to the Mrs. why it's a necessary to have a new gun. :wink:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am interested to hear a report on the X-Bolt. 
Looks like a nice rifle, but looks and performance are different things...
I have high hopes for it. The X-Bolt seems to be quite similar to the new Winchester 700s, so if you get a chance to shoot it, let us know what you think. 

PS: he made a great choice on the VX-III, I own one and love it


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

gwailow said:


> I guess being single has a few "perks"-- he doesn't have to figure out how to explain to the Mrs. why it's a necessary to have a new gun. :wink:


You ain't kidding. I should have listened when my friends told me to get all my guns before I got married. Now everytime I bring it up, especially hand guns, my wife says, "Do you really need it?" and "Can we afford it?" Of course the answer is no but that's not the point. I WANT IT!!!! That's the point.

Oh and I am envious of the 300 WSM. I have a 300 winmag but would like the shorter gun for the longer hikes.


----------

